# I want a new bow, but not sure what to get.



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Some of the bowtechs are pretty friendly on the billfold and they don't have a lot of vibe. Pse is alright, i was actually impressed when i shot one yesterday. (not even a pse fan) Diamond


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

shoot as many as you can no matter what the brand until you find one you like. but if your a budget look into mission, or pse madness bows......


----------



## 05brando (Sep 5, 2010)

Best bow for the money IMHO is the Hoyt rampage xt same thing as the crx minus the aluminum riser..


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Throw the name brand aside and go to a local bow shop and shoot any many bows as you can in your price range. People look for different things in a bow like, Speed, Smoothness, or a little of both. Find the one best for your shooting style.


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with double s, I love my Athens Accomplice, no recoil, quiet, and shoots very well, but different people prefer different things, I love the Athens grip, my dad doesnt like it, best thing to do, is go and shoot several different brands and see what fits you best


----------



## Snipers215 (Oct 15, 2004)

Just bought the Hoyt Rampage XT yesterday.. I Love It.
But these guys are right.. it's a costly toy... shoot alot of them and get what YOU like. Don't be talked into something you absolutely don't love.


----------



## lawyer (Feb 5, 2010)

rocktumbler said:


> I know we all have our own opinions..... but any suggestions for a new bow with excellant warranty service and durability. I like the matthews z7 series, but I'm open to something a little more cost friendly. I've been shooting an alpine archery fast trac for 8 years or so. I got it out of sportsman's choisce catalogue. It's been good, but it is loud and plenty of recoil. I've done everything I can to silence it, but it's time for a new bow.


 IMO only the service and price/speed you cannot beat a 2011 pse brute bow package.320fps very quite and dealy accurate.


----------



## GEORGEASUDA (Mar 2, 2011)

Ditto everyone else. It is hard to find a "bad" bow these days. ( thank goodness ) Don't down scale, spend the most you can afford....


----------



## GEORGEASUDA (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, and don't get all caught up in the latest craze over speed, speed, speed. Try as many bows as you can and get the most comfortable one for you. As has been said many times, a slower perfect shot is far better than a fast miss.


----------



## dyledog (Jan 4, 2011)

same answer as everybody else. forget about the make, shoot as many different bows as possible(in your price range). you will find one that fits you perfect if you give it some time,dont plan on finding one in a day.


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

shoot as many as you can no matter what the brand until you find one you like buy mathews they #1


----------

